# FA's banner?



## Taralack (Feb 24, 2010)

How do people get picked to draw them? I'm curious.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 24, 2010)

Blowjobs.

Possibly. You just need to try to get a head.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

it seems to be more of a popularity contest.  i don't really think they care too much about you unless you have a fuckton of pageviews/watches/dicks on your page.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing... I was thinking of doing something to get up there but then I know I never will be cause I suck -_-


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Blowjobs.
> 
> Possibly. You just need to try to get a head.


 
This is what I did.


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe if you have previously drawn Fender or Rednef in a relevant manner the staff likes?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 3, 2010)

(necroposting lol)

Well I noted Dragoneer, and they're invite only. He said they were going to change that up somehow in summer, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I was wondering the same thing... I was thinking of doing something to get up there but then I know I never will be cause I suck -_-


 
If you drew your avatar...


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you drew your avatar...



You mean the one you see here? Yeah... No. Thats gift art. XP


----------



## Ratte (Mar 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> (necroposting lol)
> 
> Well I noted Dragoneer, and they're invite only. He said they were going to change that up somehow in summer, so we'll see how that goes.



o:

I really hope shit changes.  It would be cool to have a place where people submitted a banner and the best one got picked, but a person can only get picked once/year or something.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> o:
> 
> I really hope shit changes. It would be cool to have a place where people submitted a banner and the best one got picked, but a person can only get picked once/year or something.


 
I would also like this.  It'd be fun to do another one some time later, and there are so many unknown artists out there with skills that wouldn't get noticed otherwise.


----------

